# Don't have a stroke at the weekend



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

If you live in Mansfield .......................

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-25415312

Consultants don't work at the weekend at our local hospital and you will have to be taken to Nottingham-what could be a crucial 30 minutes away. 8O


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

BUMP
I'm sure the people taking someone on the trip know what to do

Frank


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Its what the paramedics do in the first few minutes that will save you...

The days of 'scoop and run' are long over for the UK ambulance services.


----------

